# [AE/AU] The Test of Time [Full - Alternate Welcome]



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

*[Introduction]*



			
				The Test of Time said:
			
		

> The Test of Time is a very short scenario designed to start off an Arcana Evolved campaign and bring all the player characters (PCs) together. It is designed for 1st-level characters who do not know each other and just happen to be in the right place at the right time—or, perhaps, the wrong place at the wrong time. The adventure springs from the dragons’ return as detailed in Arcana Evolved and includes new concepts introduced in that book, including the ritual warrior and the dracha race.




This adventure encourages players to jointly choose a side prior to character creation, either Giants or Dragons.  If you are familiar with the Lands of the Diamond Throne and the events that take place with the release of Arcana Evolved, please work together to choose a side.

*[Character Creation Rules]*

I would like to encourage people who will stick to a game and post with some frequency. I post about once a day during the week and would like to keep up a steady pace for this game. I don't expect people to keep up to that pace, but perhaps a few times a week is fine. This is more to let you know how often I will try to keep things going. I will set up the Rogues Gallery and In Character threads once we have enough people in. 


Characters will start at 1st level
Max Hit Points and Gold for 1st (200gp).
Stats either 33 point buy or roll via Invisible Castle
Books Allowed: Arcana Unearthed, Arcana Evolved, Complete Book of Eldritch Might/Grimoire 2, Mystic Secrets, Diamondthrone.com


*[Example Character Sheet]*

I like things in statblock format. So here is an easy sheet to fill in, just reply to this message and cut everything but the sheet off. Replace anything in <arrow brackets> and # with the information for your characters. An example character follows.

[color=<colorchoice>]<*character name*>[/color], <race> <class> <level>; CR #; <size and type>; HD #d# (#hp, dying #, dead #); Init #; Speed # feet; AC # (+#Dex, +#Armor, +#Shield, +#<other modifiers>), flatfooted #, touch #, ACP #, Spell Failure #; Bab +#, Grapple +#; Atk +# melee (#d#+#, critical x#, <weapon>) or +# ranged (#d#+#, critical x#, <weapon>); Full Atk: <if necessary>; SA: <if necessary>; SQ: <if necessary>; SV Fort +#, Refl +#, Will +#; Str #, Dex #, Con #, Int #, Wis #, Cha #.

*Skills and Feats*: (#skill points, #/# max ranks) <skill name> +# (# ranks), <etc>; <feat name>.

<*Class or Race feature*>: <text>

*Possessions*: <mundane equipment>, <_magic items_>, #gp #sp #cp.

*Spells*: #/#/# spells per day, Base Save DC # + spell level.

0th - <_spell names_>.
1st - <_spell names_>.
2nd - <_spell names_>.

*Combat Rites*: #/# per day.

*Description*:

*History*:

*[Current Character Roster]*


Elocin
Zoatebix
Scotley 
Eonthar
Lobo Lurker
Ender Wiggin

Alternates

Captain Tragon
Ferrix


*[Links]*


In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogues Gallery thread
Maps page
Malhavoc Press
Diamondthrone.com
Invisible Castle


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 18, 2005)

How many people are you looking for?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

*Rurrahr Plainsrunner Litorian Unfettered*

I'll bite, not sure exactly what I'll play yet. I've got some of Monte's books, but haven't actually played an AU/AE game yet. Here's the stats, class and race--more to follow.


Rurrahr Plainsrunner, Litorian Unfettered 1; CR #; medium and humanoid; HD 1d8 (Hp 10, dying -3, dead -15); Init +4; Speed 30 feet; AC 20 (+4Dex, +3Armor, +2Shield, + 1class), flatfooted 13, touch 15, ACP -1 or -3 with shield, Spell Failure 15%/30%; Bab +1, Grapple +4; Atk +4 melee (2d6+5, x3, Long Spikestick), or +5 (1d8+3, 19-20x2, Greater Battle claw), or +4 melee (1d8+3, x3, warhammer), +4 melee (1d6+3, x2, bite--can be combined with other attacks at -2 to all attacks); +5 ranged (1d6+3, l x2, javelin--range 30'); SV Fort +2, Refl +6, Will +0; Str 16, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats: (24 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) skillname +# (# ranks), Balance +5 (1 ranks)Bluff +6 (4 ranks), Gather Information +5 (3 ranks), Intimidate +4 (0 ranks), Jump +4 (1 ranks), Knowledge (Nobility and Courtesy +3 (1 ranks), Listen +2 (0 ranks), Open Lock +6 (1 ranks), Search +7 (3 ranks), Sense Motive +3 (3 ranks), Sneak +5 (1 ranks), Spot +4 (2 ranks), Swim +4 (1 ranks), Tumble +7 (3 ranks), Wilderness Survival +2 (0 ranks); Bonded Item (Greater Battle Claw), Bite (bite attack 1d6+3, but -2 to all attacks).

Low-Light Vision: Litorians can see twice as far as humans in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, etc. They also retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.

Litorian Skill Bonuses: +2 racial bonus on Intimidate, Search, Spot, Listen, and Wilderness Survival checks.

Languages: Litorian, Common, Giant, and Draconic

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The unfettered is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, agile exotic weapons, Light armor, and shields.

Armor Class Bonus (Ex): When wearing Light armor or no armor, the unfettered gains a special dodge bonus to Armor Class that increases every three levels. Unfettered are trained to move quickly and dodge blows with astounding speed.

Parry (Ex): An armed unfettered uses his skill and training to judge the timing of an opponent’s incoming strike and how to block it. The unfettered can choose to add his Intelligence modifier to his Armor Class against a single opponent in a given round, although this bonus can never exceed half the unfettered’s class level (minimum 1). The parry ability works only against melee attacks, and only against attacks the unfettered is aware of;
he cannot parry an invisible opponent.

Possessions: Studded Leather Jack, Long Shield, Greater Battle Claw (bonded item), Long Spike Stick, Warhammer, Javelins x12, bed roll, winter blanket, 5 days trail rations, backpack, large pouch, waterskin x2, parchment x20 sheets, ink and pen; <magic items>, 66 gp 7sp 10cp.

Description: Rurrahr is a powerfully built Litorian more than six and a half feet tall and weighing more than two hundred pounds. His face is ringed in a carefully brushed golden brown mane. His eyes are dark and alert. His nose is dark on his otherwise light brown face and has a couple of dots of pink on it. He smile reveals sharp pointed white teeth and is disconcerting to those unfamiliar with Litorians. His voice is deep and sonorous making him a popular storyteller. He wears a buff colored studded leather jack and a large quiver of javelins on his shoulder. He carries a long shield and a wickedly spiked staff. A warhammer and a gauntlet backed with claws hang at his belt. His wrists are adorned with bracers of spotted fur from a fast plains deer. He wears a bronze medallion around his neck depicting a Litorian hunter. 

History: Rurrahr grew up like most of his kind roaming the central plains. He was found to be strong and bright at a young age and is popular among his people. He often led small hunts and patrols for his tribe. But his strength and popularity made him a threat to the chieftain’s heirs. With the recent changes in the world the old chief felt he needed information about the larger world. He chose several promising young Litorian and set them on a mission to make their way in the world and send back word of what is happening beyond the plains. Rurrahr soon found he enjoyed life among other races. He loves trying new foods and hearing stories and tales of great deeds. His strength and speed coupled with his intimidating size make it easy for him to find word as a guard or courier and slowing he explores sending back reports to his tribe whenever he can.  


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=67908


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

BTW, invisable castle has a funny URL, take out the www its just http://invisablecastle.com


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 18, 2005)

I am interested.

I will work on the character, and will submit it this weekend.

In the meantime, here are the stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=67925

I think that my character will be a faen magister.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Mar 18, 2005)

I've always wanted to play in an AU game. I'll work out my character tomorrow or Saturday when I get my book from the house.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd love to join your game Erekose... maybe this will be a place holder for my character once I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> How many people are you looking for?




Good question, thought I had that in there, but I guess I missed it.  I am looking for lets go with 6.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I'll bite, not sure exactly what I'll play yet. I've got some of Monte's books, but haven't actually played an AU/AE game yet. Here's the stats, class and race--more to follow.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=67908




Scotley,  I am not sure I have ever seen that stat matrix thing before. If anyone else wants to take that one go for it.  And I'll up point buy (for those who like to play it safer) to 33 as both stats rolled so far rock.

When using the stat block I put in there, go ahead and remove the "<" & ">" signs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd love to join your game Erekose... maybe this will be a place holder for my character once I wake up tomorrow.





Glad to have you on Ferrix, that would put you in every one of my games


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

I wouldn;t mind jumping in here as well if it is ok with you.  I seem to have a certain Sprite Magister in mind that I want to play.

Let me know.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 18, 2005)

*ALTERNATE CHARACTER - K'trinaxes; Verrik Iron Witch 1*

Tenatively... an Iron Witch (I'm confident that I won't be on the alternate list long given how the pbp format goes). 

STATS: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=67985 
NOTE: Hot diggedy dog!  I may reorder some of those.

*K'trinaxes*, Verrik Iron Witch ONE; CR 1; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d6+2 (8hp, dying -1, dying -15, dead -16); Init +1; Speed 30 feet; *AC 17* (+1 Dex, +3 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 natural armor), flatfooted 16, touch 11, ACP -3, Spell Failure 25%; BAB +0, Grapple +3; *Atk +4 melee* (1d8+5, critical 19+/x2, Iron Blade - Longsword), *Atk +3 melee* (1d6+3, critical 20+/x2, Club) or *+1 ranged* (1d8+0, critical 19/x2, Light Crossbow); Full Atk: n/a; SA: n/a; SQ: +1 AC vs. Sword based attacks, +1 Luck bonus to AC vs. Iron weapons, Sensory Control, Spell-like Abilities: _contact, lesser tk, sense thoughts_; SV *Fort* +2, *Refl* +1, *Will* +5; Str 16, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 7.

*Skills and Feats*: (24 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) 
Bluff +2 (4 ranks, -2 Cha), Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 Con), Knowledge (local) +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Sense Motive +5 (2 ranks, +3 Wis), Spellcraft +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int), Disable Device +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int), Open Lock +4 (3 ranks, +1 Dex); *Languages*: Common, Verrik, Fallenoran, Lithoran; Natural Swordsman, Iron Flesh

*Sensory Control*: Verrik can selectively shut off their senses. This means they can willingly blind themselves (taking the appropriate penalties) to become immune to gaze attacks and similar visual dangers. They can willingly go deaf and make themselves impervious to language-based or similar effects. They can shut off their sense of touch and become immune to pain effects but suffer a –2 circumstance penalty to attack rolls, Open Lock or Disable Device attempts, or any other action the DM rules to be touch-dependent. Shutting off or reactivating a sense is a standard action.

*Spell Access*: Verrik always have access to PSIONIC spells, even if they normally would onlyhave access to Simple spells.

*Innate Spell-Like Abilities*: 1/day—_contact, lesser telekinesis, sense thoughts_

*Knowledge (Verrik)*: Verrik always gain Knowledge (verrik) as a class skill.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: Witches are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, and shields.

*Spellcasting*: Witches have access to Simple spells.

*Iron Witchery*>: If attacked by a ranged or melee weapon containing iron, the iron witch gains a +1 luck bonus to Armor Class.

*Iron Witch Blade Manifestation*: Iron Witches may creat a short, long, or greatsword out of iron; it appears in his hand. The witch is proficient with the blade, which operates in all ways like a normal sword except that it also has a +1 enhancement bonus + 1 per five witch levels. Only the witch who created it can use the sword. He can create it at will, requiring a standard action. The sword disappears when out of the witch’s grasp.

*Possessions*:  63gp 18sp 10cp.
Witch Bag (5GP), Thieves Tools (30GP)
Light Crossbow (35GP), 60 Crossbow Bolts (6GP), Bolt Quiver (2GP)
Club (--GP), 
Studded Leather Jack [-1 ACP; 15% failure] (25GP), Heavy Shield [-2 ACP, 10% failure](20GP)
Bedroll (1SP), 5 Sunrods (10 GP), Backpack (2GP). 
Peasant clothes (verrik)

*Spells*: 3/1/- spells per day, Base Save DC 13 + spell level.

```
[b]0th (DC 13)[/b] - [i]Bash, Canny Effort, Saving Grace[/i]
[b]1st (DC 14)[/b] - [i]Transfer Wounds (Lesser)[/i]
[b]2nd (DC 15)[/b] - n/a
```

*Description*: Short and stocky with the distinctive wine-colored skin of all Verrik. His hair is slate gray and worn shaved very close to his skull. K'trinaxes prefers to garb himself in a strange fusion of priestly robes and loose fighting clothes. His clothes are gray-black and adorned with brown bags and a light desert robe complete with deep hood.

*History*: K'trinaxes is the 12th son of a long dynasty of Iron Witch mercenaries. However, a disagreement with the disposition of forces and missions with his father, while his was young, resulted in him being excommunicated from his family. Every the practical one, K'trinaxes simply shrugged his shoulders and wandered north with the faint idea of seeing the harrowdeep and perhaps a faen skyship.

He bears neither the giants nor the dragons any rancor... mostly because both possess great temporal power while he does not. 

Currently, he is exploring the giant lands on his way to the harrowdeeep, but finds himself in need of funds. He's not opposed to banditry, but he'd rather not end up in a prison somewhere, so for the moment he'll operate within the system.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 18, 2005)

Ow, god. Looks like I just missed it. Although I'm putting my name in the case this isn't first come first serve, or someone earlier backs out.

I just got AU and I really want to play.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2005)

I'll correct the stat block in a bit. I'm glad you raised the points a bit. I felt a little guilty with those numbers. I never roll that good. I like the block because it makes you put the numbers in slightly less optimal order. I get an urge to min./max. and this helps me generate characters with more opportunities to role play because their strenghts and weaknesses aren't always the ones you would expect based on class and race.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 18, 2005)

Glad to see you drop in Elocin, 6th spot was saved for you.

Lobo and Ender, I am afraid I have to make the cut somewhere.  As first alternates you definitely have a good chance of sticking around, so if you want to roll up characters go ahead.

Now that we have 6, post your characters here in statblock format.  I'll approve/make suggested changes where required and then open a Rogues Gallery post.  Once we have 6 characters ready to go, I'll make the In Character post.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 18, 2005)

*Soen Morrowsong* - Faen Loresong Magister 1; CR 1; small humanoid; HD 1d6+2 (8hp, dying -2, dead -13); Init 1; Speed 20 feet; AC 12 (+1 Dex, +1 size), flatfooted 11, touch 12, ACP 0, Spell Failure 0; Bab +0, Grapple -3; Atk +2 melee (1d6+1, critical x2, Faen Staff; SA: See Below; SQ: See Below; SV Fort +2, Refl +1, Will +3 (+1 agianst magic); Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 11.

*Skills and Feats*: (28skill points, 4/1 max ranks) Alchemy +8 (4 Ranks), Appraise +4 (0 Ranks), Balance +1 (0 Ranks), Bluff +0, Climb +0, Concentration +6 (4 Ranks), Decipher Script +8, (4 Ranks), Disguise +0, Escape Artist +1 (0 Ranks), Gather Information +0, Heal +1 (0 Ranks), Hide +1 (0 Ranks), Intimidate +0, Jump +1 (0 Ranks), Knowledge (arcana) +8 (4 Ranks), Knowledge (history) +8 (4 ranks), Listen +1 (0 Ranks) Move Silently +1 (0 Ranks), Ride +1 (0 Ranks), Scry +4 (0 Ranks), Search +4 (0 Ranks), Sense Motive +1 (0 Ranks), Spellcraft +10 (4 Ranks), Spot +1 (0 Ranks), Swim +1 (0 Ranks), Survival +1 (0 Ranks) Use Rope +1 (0 Ranks); Resistance to Magic, Eldritch Training.

<*Class or Race feature*>: Detect Magic 1/day, Ghost Sound 1/day, Lesser Glowglobe 1/day, Low Light vision, Metamorphosis

*Possessions*: Faen Staff, Travelers Outfit, Backpack, Bedrool, Belt Pouches x5, Flask, Flint and Steel, Ink (5oz), Ink Pen x2, Small Steel Mirror, Paper (40 sheets), TRail Rations x5, Sealing Wax x2, Signet Ring, 50' Silk Rope, Waterskin x3;

*Total Weight:* 32.5lb      *Money:* 95gp 1sp 7cp

*Spells*: 3/2 spells per day, Base Save DC 15 + spell level.
Spells Typically Readied

0th - _Appropriate Size, Read Magic, Seeker, Telekinesis, Hygiene, Saving Grace_
1st - _Mudball, Magic Armor, Open Lock, Obscuring Mist_

*Description*:
He is 3' tall and weighs 40 lbs. He is 109 years old, has long brown hair, green eyes, well-tanned skin and a well trimmed goat-tee. His clothing is well maintained, and he is never out of sorts as if he has spent hours getting ready even though only minutes have passed. He is very out going and is easily liked by all that he meets. He tends to be very mischievous and is always ready for a good laugh, but if you ever really look into his eyes you can see the passion in them for magic almost to the point of obsession.

*History*:
Growing up in the city of Thayn and learning the use of magic from the magisters in this city Soen is proud to call himself a Magister and is very interested in all the speeches that Faevor Grayportal has given. Soen believes that it is his destiny that he will help Faevor wish to bring back the Council of Magisters and he covets to be an important player in this council. When he thought that he could learn no more from the Magister teacher of Thayn he informed Faevor that he is going out into the world to help discover all that he could of the Council and will seek out anything that Faevor deems important to learn more about. This drive for more information led him to join an adventuring company in search of wonders of the world...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 20, 2005)

My alternate has been posted in thread post number 12 

Click Here -->(http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2105088&postcount=12)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Where the HECK do you find Starting Gold? I've been unable to locate this since 3rd Edition came out!




Its on page 6 under Creating A Character - Equipment.  Atleast it is in AU.  In 3.xE its the first page in the equipment section.  For AU/AE its 4d4*10gp. (or 160gp for this game)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks like I have 3 somewhat finished characters, how about everyone else?  Are you still around?


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm an alt but I'm still around.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 23, 2005)

I hope to have a history and background by late tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, my wife and baby have been ill and required tlc. I'm looking foward to the game.


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 23, 2005)

I also should have a character and background finished for tomorrow night.

I have been really busy with work - should be clearing up really soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 23, 2005)

No problem, just keeping it active and making sure we plow on. I dont want to stall out before we get going.  Just keep me informed.  Ender you may want to throw a character together anyways. As Lobo said attrition happens all to frequently in online games.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 23, 2005)

Sure thing. I'll have it up in a few days. AU is the only Malhavoc book I have, and thus I'm not familiar with the diamond throne. My background will be simple, slightly cliche, and will simultaneously solve this problem and give the DM a great character plot hook: amnesia.


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 24, 2005)

Elrion Kyrik, Human Mage Blade 1; CR 1; Medium humanoid; HD 1d8+1 (9hp, dying -2, dead -14); Init +3; Speed 30 feet; AC 16 (+3 Dex, +3 Armor), flatfooted 13, touch 13, ACP -1, Spell Failure 15% (0% when wielding Athame); Bab +0, Grapple +4; Atk +5 melee (1d8+5, critical 19-20/x2, Longsword) or +3 ranged (1d6, critical x3, Short Bow); Full Atk: +5 melee (1d8+5, critical 19-20/x2, Longsword) and +4 melee (1d6+2, critical 19-20/x2, Shortsword); SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +0; Str 18, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 15.

*Skills and Feats:* (12 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Climb +4 (2 ranks), Concentration +5 (4 ranks), Jump +4 (2 ranks), Spellcraft +4 (4 ranks); Weapon Proficiency(Simple, Martial), Armor Proficiency(Light), Shield Proficiency, Ambidexterity, Ritual Combat, Two Weapon Fighting.

*Race and Class Features:*
Bonus Feat: One extra feat at 1st level (cannot be a talent)
Bonus Skills: Bonus of 4 extra skill points at first level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level
Class Skill: Humans always gain Knowledge (humans) as a class skill
Spells: Simple spells; No spell failure in armor when wielding Athame
Athame (Su): +1 enhancement bonus, empathic link [always know where weapon is (distance & direction)]

*Possessions:* Longsword (Athame), Short Sword, Short Bow (20 arrows), Studded Leather Jack, Explorer's Outfit, Bedroll, 3 Candles, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, 1 pint Flask of Oil, 4 days of Trail Rations,  Signal Whistle, Signet Ring, Sunrod, Backpack, Belt Pouch, 93 gp 5sp 7cp.

*Languages:* Common, Draconic.

*Spells:* 3/1 spells per day, Base Save DC 12 + spell level.

Spells Typically Readied:
    * 0th - Bash, Ghost Sound, Glowglobe (Lesser).
    * 1st - Obscuring Mist.

*Combat Rites:* 3 1st level per day.

*Description:*

Elrion is a tall, young, muscular and handsome human man. He stands about 6'3", and weighs about 200 lbs. His time and training at the Academy have shaped him physically, mentally and spiritually. He has short trimmed light brown hair and his clean-shaven. His piercing eyes vary in color from green to gray depending upon the light and his mood. He is dressed in brown leather breeches and a white shirt covered by a supple brown studded-leather jack. He wears sturdy walking boots, a wide-brimmed hat and a forest green cloak. Strapped to his sides are two perfectly maintained weapons, a longsword and a short sword.

*History:*

Elrion was the youngest of a family of eight children. He grew up in a small village near the city of Navael. When he was 12, it was discovered that he had a natural talent for magic. His parents, seeing that this was Elrion's way out of the farming life, tried to find him a master. He was apprenticed to the small Mage Blade academy, under the master Selar Thorn in Navael. Now, at 20, Elrion has grown into a man and is ready to see and make his mark on the world.

*Note:* When I rolled and assigned my stats on invisiblecastle.com I thought that I was going to be making a Faen Loresong Magister. Someone else beat me to it, so I moved them around.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

Okay, looks like Rurrahr is finally ready. A draft is posted above at:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2104237&postcount=3

I left the histroy pretty vague, should we be in any particular place or doing anything special? It sounds like the histories of Soen and K'trinaxes are similar in the sense that we are all out on our own looking for work and travel. Do we know each other?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

We will be starting in Navael as a starting point.  



> Like its sister-city, Thayn, Navael is an artisan’s haven, with large marketplaces and a number of guilds. Around the city, picturesque farms dot the fertile green fields of the northern plains. The road between Navael and De-Shamod is well-traveled by merchant caravans.
> 
> About 8,000 people live in Navael, more than half of them faen; the rest are giant, human, and sibeccai, in that order. The Steward is Ui-Narath, a giant known for her love of the faen. In Navael, the giantish authorities clearly give the faen special  reatment, fostering resentment among the humans and even the sibeccai. A gigantic statue of a dragon, made from steel and crystal, stands within Navael’s central  square. It is so large that one can see its head from almost any spot in town.




Once we get a group of players finalized (I am hoping tomorrow or sunday/monday at the latest)  Then I will need you to pick a side Giants or Dragons.  Before you vote I will give you a brief description of what has happened recently so that you can make an informed choice (those with AE it is the section regarding the Dragon's Return).


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh I forgot to add that I would like no one to know each other. I will bring you together (thats kinda the point of this introductory adventure).


----------



## Elocin (Mar 24, 2005)

I vote Flumphs.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2005)

Cool, I don't have a copy of A Evolved, so I'll look forward to the info.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh shoot!  I didn't even notice that I was on the character roster until just now.  My copy of Evolved is in the mail, but I have access to all the other books (well - The Complete BoEM instead of Grimore 2, but you get the idea).

I'll write up and post a character when I'm taking a break from paper writing later tonight.  I think I'm playing giant, but that doesn't mean I have to like them.  Class is still kind of up in the air.  I'm leaning toward Greenbond or Champion, though.

33 point-buy for stats, right?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2005)

Zoatebix, Yup 33, I should change the recruitment post.

Don't worry about having AE, as long as you have AU its all good.  And yeah I have CBoEM too (actually I guess I have both).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 25, 2005)

*An (admittedly self-centered) Observation...*

Neither Ferrix nor Capt. Tragon have posted since day one... can I get off of the alternate list? Just wondering.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2005)

yup probably. I'd like to start monday at the latest, so we will see what characters are up by then and take a look at the list at that time.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 26, 2005)

<*Milton Redhelm*>, Human Warmain 1; CR 1; Medium Humanoid; HD 1d12 (17 hp, -2 dying, -14 dead); Init +2 (dex); Speed 20 ft; AC 18 (+2 dex, +4 armor, +2 shield), flatfooted 14, touch 11, ACP -3, Spell Failure 20%; Bab +1, Grapple +4; Atk +5 melee (1d10+4, critical x3, glaive) or +4 (1d6+3, 19-20/x2, short sword) +3 ranged (1d8+3, critical x2, heavy javelin); SV Fort +3, Refl +2, Will +1; Str 16, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14.

*Skills and Feats*: (12, 4/2) Climb* +5 (2), Jump* +5 (2), Swim* +5 (2), Ride +4 (3), Handle Animal +5 (3); Combat Reflexes, Weapon Focus (glaive), Sturdy.

* ACP: -6

*Class or Race feature*: standard human stuff.

*Possessions*: Breastscale Armor (60), Long Shield (20), Glaive (8), Short Sword (10), Backpack (2), Hooded Lantern (7), Heavy Javelin x4 (8), Silk Rope (10), Rations x2 (1), Waterskin x2 (2), Winter Blanket (.5), Bedroll (.1), Acid Flask x2 (20); 11 gp, 4 sp

*Description/History*:

The boy found him on the beach -- nearly dead from drowning; the heavy scalemail having weighed him down so much. There was water in his lungs and numerous wounds that had pierced his body. He had a broken ankle. Soon afterward, a number of men hauled him to the dry area of the sand, where he was able to cough up most of the water he had inhaled. It was not a pretty sight. His tanned face was marred with searing burns and his dark brown hair was matted with seaweed. A hundred feet down the beach, a long, kite-shaped shield washed ashore. The fishermen decided it must have belonged to the stranger. The shield itself was a curious site -- emblazoned on the front was a intriguing piece of artwork -- depicting a tree whose branches and roots twisted and bended to create a perfect circle with a short tree trunk at the very center.

It would be a week before Milton remembered his name. It would be two months before he recovered enough to take his first steps outside of the fishing village. He still hasn't remembered much, except that he once had a future, a life. Perhaps he had other things too. But they are concealed within a veil of storms and fog in Milton's mind, places he can only penetrate in his dreams, and whose secrets are lost upon awakening.

During his recovery, the fisherman valued the strength of his body, and he was able to perform rudimentary work for them. In the end, he gained their trust and respect, and by the time he reluctantly left, he had acquired a relative wealth of gold. Perhaps Milton would have been happier if he just stayed there and became a fisherman. He was good at it. He was almost content there. But his heart knew there was a separate destiny for him, one which had been stolen from him; one which was his prerogative to regain.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm still here, getting enough time to work out a finished character is a little tough lately.  Hopefully something up tomorrow.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 28, 2005)

<*Shi-Torob*>, Giant Champion of Death 1; CR 1; Medium Giant; HD 1d10 (12hp, dying -3, dead -15); Init +0; Speed 40 feet; AC 14 (+0 Dex, +3 Armor, +1 Shield,), flatfooted 14, touch 10, ACP -2, Spell Failure 20%; Bab +1, Grapple +4; Atk +4 melee (1d8+4*, critical 19-20/x3, swordaxe) or +1 ranged (1d6+4*, critical x2, javelin); SA: Death's Blessing (ex); SV Fort +4, Refl +0, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 16.

Skills and Feats: (12 skill points, 4/2 max ranks) Craft (any) +3 (0 ranks), Diplomacy +7 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Ceremony) +3 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Dangerous Beasts) +3 (2 ranks), Knowledge (Religion) +3 (2 ranks), Sense Motive +2 (0 ranks), Spot +4 (4 ranks); Fleet of Foot (Ceremonial), Exotic Weapon Proficieny (Heavy).

Known Power Rituals (from Mystic Secrets): Ritual of Greetings, Ritual of Shared Repast.

Giant skill bonuses: +2 to Diplomacy, Sense Motive, and Craft.
May use any spell-completion or spell-trigger item involving the Necromancy school.
Death's Blessing (ex): Add a +1 luck bonus to all damage rolls against the living.  Already added into damage entries marked with an * above.

Languages: Common, Giant, Faen

Possessions: Swordaxe, 3 Javelins, Dagger, Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Winter Blanket, 10 pieces of Chalk, 10 Candles, 5 Day's Rations, Waterskin, Flint and Steel, 2 Sunronds, Round Shield, Studded Leather Jack, Explorer's Outfit, Adventurer's Outfit; 17gp 7sp.

Description: Standing 7'1" and carrying his muscular 300 lbs well, Shi-Torob's impressive stature can't hide the fact that he's about 10 year's younger than most Giants who've struck out on their own.  His skin is of a healthy, olive-tan complexion, his well-kept hair is light brown and frames his clean-shaven face, and his smiling are eyes hazel.  Judging from his appearance and his cheerful demeanor, one would never guess that Shi-Torob was a Champion of Death - unless one's eyes were drawn to his dyed-black clothing or the four skulls carefully attached with hand-woven cord to his sword-belt.

History: Shi-Torob has lived in Navael for about a year, performing Funeral Ceremonies and occasionally serving as an escort for crystal-cutters.  The skulls at his belt belonged to bandits who tried to murder and rob his charges on the Crystal Feilds.  As Shi would put it, they "tried - and rightly failed - to impose their wills on the Cycle for personal gain.  They will not be missed."  Shi has grown popular among Navael's poor because he asks only for a meal or two in exchange for helping their dead find peace in the Long Sleep.

Shi is originally from Mi-Theron, where his family lived as wealthy wine merchants, wine growers, and wine importers for generations.  They settled there after Shi-Norcan - a lieutenant under the giantish hero Mi-Theron - helped liberate the city from the Drahmoj.  His parents both died of a mysterious disease 3 years ago and his brother inherited the buisness.  Foul-play was suspected, but no motive or method was ever discovered.  Near the end the day-long ceremony for the passing of his parents, Shi-Torob fell into a deep trance and did not rise from it for 10 hours.  He had found his purpose: his ancestors and powers beyond his ken had selected him to ensure that all things reach their right and natural end.

It suffices to say that Shi's older brother did not approve of this lifestyle.  On top of that, Shi was distressed by the excess of Ai-Reyona and her stewardly court and left Mi-Theron with nothing but contempt for the city.  Shi's brother and two sisters (one older, one younger) remain there to this day.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

Erekose, I think I'll bow out of this game for now and focus on most of the games I'm already in (their number lately seems to be dwindling however) and finish up my school work for the year.  Shift me down to an alternate and if you're still in need in a month or so, I'd be up for it then.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 28, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Its on page 6 under Creating A Character - Equipment.  Atleast it is in AU.  In 3.xE its the first page in the equipment section.  For AU/AE its 4d4*10gp. (or 160gp for this game)



Oh, crud.  I missed this post and went with the Errata-ed 5d4x10GP instead (it turns out the equipment chapter was right), so I have too much stuff (or everyone else has too little...).

Also, I think checked the "less than" and "less than or equal to" signs in the explaination of the AU disabled/dying/dead rules pretty carefully, and I think everyone's "dying" hp needs to be one lower...


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, umm, that's two right? Since Tagon hasn't said a word.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

Tagon has been on the boards - I'll try sending him a PM and see if he forgot about this thread.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Making my way through the characters.  Here are my comments for the first three posted, second three tomorrow. Then I'll open up an RG thread.

General Points:
(dying is con score=>HP<con bonus)
(gold is 4d4*10 = 160)

Scotley:
dying -3 
dead -15
-1 will
+1 class bonus to AC
parry only works against 1 opponent, like dodge feat. thus doesnt figure into your normal AC. let me know when you want to use it.
+4 melee (2d6+5, x3, Long Spikestick), or +5 (1d8+3, 19-20x2, Greater Battle claw), or +4 melee (1d8+3, x3, warhammer), or +5 ranged (1d6+3, x2, 30', javelin), or +4 melee (1d6+3, x2, bite);
remove all the <if necessary> sections
as written you have spent 25 of 24 skill points
(gold is 4d4*10 = 160)
you have spent 133.2
remaining: 26gp 8sp

Lobo Lurker:
dying -3
dead -16
include iron blade in Atk stats pls.

Elocin:
just double checking that you went with point buy?
fort -1
refl -1
will -1
resistance to magic?  doesnt apply to all saves.
dying -2
dead -13
grapple -3
dmg from staff = 1d6+1. your melee attack bonus would be much lower if you wanted to use it as a double weapon.
skill points: 24.  Spent: 16.
spellcraft +1 (eldritch training)
slots per day: 3/2
you have spent: 64.83
remaining: 95gp 1sp 7gp


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Erekose, I think I'll bow out of this game for now and focus on most of the games I'm already in (their number lately seems to be dwindling however) and finish up my school work for the year.  Shift me down to an alternate and if you're still in need in a month or so, I'd be up for it then.




Sorry to see you go, you have a definite alternate spot Ferrix any time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Oh, crud.  I missed this post and went with the Errata-ed 5d4x10GP instead (it turns out the equipment chapter was right), so I have too much stuff (or everyone else has too little...).
> 
> Also, I think checked the "less than" and "less than or equal to" signs in the explaination of the AU disabled/dying/dead rules pretty carefully, and I think everyone's "dying" hp needs to be one lower...




Was that the errata for AU or AE?  I'm going off my copy of AE.  If you can point me to your source, or someone else can confirm then 200gp it is.  

Re disabled dying, see my post above.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.montecook.com/cgi-bin/page.cgi?mpress_MHB_errata



			
				errata said:
			
		

> Introduction
> Creating Characters (Buying Equipment) (page 6): Roll 5d4 x 10 gp to determine starting gold, not 4d4 x 10 gp"




But if he switched it back in AE...


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

Since I don't have AE, you might want to post on the AE errata thread over on Monte's boards with a page number where is says 4d4X10.  http://p222.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm29.showMessageRange?topicID=3199.topic&start=21&stop=28

Also, you might want to check the beginning of the equipment chapter in AE and see what it says.  The change could have just slipped through the cracks...


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

alternatively and i hope its not the case, it could be because I am using a playtest version of the rules, post AE playtest. I playtested Transcendence, so got AE before it was released.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 29, 2005)

It doesn't really matter to me. I'm fine with 160 gp even if the rest start at 200. I'd be better actually -- I don't have to lug around 40 extra gold pieces.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

darn, the error is replicated in my version.  4d4x10 in the front, 5d4x10 in the equipment section.  Given the errata thread from AU, 5d4 is what Monte had intended.  Please alter characters to reflect the greated gp alotment.

Starting gp is now 200


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

Woohoo!  I'm still poor with a ridiculous sword!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Lobo Lurker:
> dying -3
> dead -16
> *>>>>*include iron blade in Atk stats pls.




Umm... it is...
*Atk +4 melee* (1d8+5, critical 19+/x2, WitchBlade - Longsword),

I can change the name from Witchblade to Iron Blade if you like.

EDIT: Character updated in original post. I just added the extra 40GP as I didn't see anything I wanted to buy with it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Sorry I really shouldnt do this while I'm at work between other things that have my attention.  Feel free to point out any errors in my character review or my dming as I am sure I'll make many.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Was that the errata for AU or AE?  I'm going off my copy of AE.  If you can point me to your source, or someone else can confirm then 200gp it is.
> 
> Re disabled dying, see my post above.




My .pdf copy of Arcana Unearthed says 200gp. I lowered it, so I shall bump it back up. I made the other corrections. Sorry it was a little rough, I am usually better at proofing. Anyway, he should be ready for action now.


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Elocin:
> just double checking that you went with point buy?
> fort -1
> refl -1
> ...




Yes I went with point buy and I will update my character today.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

We have one vote for Flumphs and now one vote for Giants.  The Dragons' time has come and gone - this attempt at revival is blasphemy in the face of the great Cycle.

Of course - I could just as soon decide that the Giants have finally upset the ballance in these lands and that the Dragons' time in the Cycle has come again - but I'll stick by my vote for Giants and see what everyone else thinks.

Also - I'm going to take a look at the rituals in _Mystic Secrets_ and see if there's anything that should be on my character sheet...


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

As soon as I read the pertaining information I will make my vote a little more relevant and final.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

While I finish up with the other characters, here is a bit of reading material for you.  Please choose a side that you would generally ally with.

Quick history:

Ages ago Dragons ruled this continent, Giants the continent to the east.
One dragon, Nithogar, created the Dramojh.
1600 years ago the Dramojh conquered the continent, driving off all other dragons and enslaving the lesser races.  Giants remained outside of this on their own continent.
500 years ago a dying Giant returned home with tales of tyranny and woe.
Giants mount huge campaign to destroy Dramojh.
200 years ago they kill the last one, installing themselves as guiding benevolent rulers.
The Lands of the Diamond Throne are born and all is good.

Now:


> From circa Common Year –4210 to 1758, dragons were so rare in the
> Land of the Diamond Throne that few could claim to have ever seen one,
> or to have known someone who has seen one. Each dragon lived in such
> utter seclusion that people began to think them merely beings of legend
> ...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 29, 2005)

"Kit" were he to be tortured for a concrete statement on the matter, would side with the Giants, if only because the Dragons would be hard pressed to MAKE them (and thier sibeccai & human allies) leave in thier war-like state.

Though as a player it'd be neat to explore the dragon's side of things.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Though as a player it'd be neat to explore the dragon's side of things.



I know!!  This is really tough.  

[OT]I wish there were Flumphs in the land of the Diamond Throne, though.  That would be a horrible idea for a game supplement.  There is a lot of material to draw from, though - the Flumphonomicon from the Son of Portable Hole Full of Beer...[/OT]

Death is bigger than the whole Giant race - and the whole Dragon race, too.  I'm going to stick by my original vote of Giants, though.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2005)

Rurrahr would likely side with the giants, the history of slavery by dragons would not appeal to him. Are we expected to all side the same way?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup the adventure presents a situation, and while amusing if you were on opposite sides, it is meant as a hook to get the party together.  Togetherness requires that you are all on the same side...


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe you should have picked an odd-numbered group.  We could still end up with a tie with 6...


----------



## Elocin (Mar 29, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yup the adventure presents a situation, and while amusing if you were on opposite sides, it is meant as a hook to get the party together.  Togetherness requires that you are all on the same side...





Oh well in that case I definietly vote for Dragons.

evil grin























Just kidding I will vote Giants as well.  I would choose a known evil over an unknown evil anyday and not to say giants are evil but they are to a point ruling over everyone else (I think).


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2005)

That they are and according to the Dragons, an ancient pact states that they were never allowed to come to this continent.  Now that they are back, the Dragons want to force the Giants to abide by that pact.


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 30, 2005)

I will join the majority of the group. Elrion does not want the dragons with their history of slavery to be in control again. He much prefers the benevolent rule of the Giants.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, that's the majority so further votes don't really matter.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2005)

Eothar:
dying -2
dead  -14
stats: your link says you have 18, 16, 15, 13, 11, 11
You have 16, 16, 15, 13, 13, 11. 
1d6+1 shortsword dmg. (1/2 str bonus for off-hand weapons)
Combat Rites excellent, I'd like to see how they play.

Ender-Wiggin: looks all good

Zoatebix:
dead -15
great to see someone using Mystic Secrets.  I had the opportunity to playtest that one, so I am quite fond of the rules.

Off to post the RG now.  

Looks like giants it is then   A point to note, the Dragons were not the tyrrants.  One dragon made evil and some can say unintentional creations ~ the dramojh. They drove off the dragons and enslaved everyone.  There are still "good" and "bad" dragons just as there are giants too.

Will post first IC tomorrow.

Those with finished characters are in. Captain Tagon and Ferrix are our alternates.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 30, 2005)

Erokose13 said:
			
		

> Ender-Wiggin: looks all good








			
				Erokose13 said:
			
		

> Will post first IC tomorrow




Ugh. Crap. This is some crappy timing -- I leave tonight for VA; won't be back til Sunday. Any chance we can solve this IC? Like a delayed entry or something?


----------



## Eonthar (Mar 30, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Eonthar:
> dying -2
> dead  -14
> stats: your link says you have 18, 16, 15, 13, 11, 11
> ...




I have corrected my stats: 
Dying -2, Dead -14
Str to 18, Int to 11. -4 skill points, +1 to hit, grapple and damage (+2 total to off-hand weapon)



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Combat Rites excellent, I'd like to see how they play.



I thought they seemed pretty cool and wanted to give them a try. I think that when combined with his spell ability that Elrion should be pretty cool in combat.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 30, 2005)

Changes made - I'm dead at -15 now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry all, I have a big presentation for the CEO of my company tomorrow (and thursday is gaming night) so the first post will have to go up on Friday.  Ender, we can have your character jump in as soon as you are ready.  The adventure starts with combat, so I imagine we will still be in it on Sunday.  Your character can join in when you are ready.


----------



## ender_wiggin (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

Rurrahr is up in the RG thread. I'll be looking forward to Friday's IC post.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2005)

Presentation went really well and I'm looking forward to crushing... I mean challenging.. yeah thats what I meant... my PCs tonight, will have that up tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, please work all your agression out on your face to face group so your blood lust will be sated by the time we start our online game.    Congrats on the sucessful presentation.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2005)

IC is up! In Character thread


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2005)

Elocin,  your colours are great.  We dont all have to use the same ones, everyone can feel free to use whatever they like.

I had proposed that we all use the same color for ooc comments to keep them more out of sight, but whatever is fine by me.


----------



## Elocin (Apr 1, 2005)

D'oh!!!

So what you are saying is don't be stupid and actually READ what you wirght down....

Well fine I guess I can do that, if I have to.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, had an emergency trip to Ikea for an entertainment unit when our other one fell apart.  Will have next post up tomorrow.  BTW I think I mentioned it in the first post, but my posting schedule is 1/day mon-fri.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 4, 2005)

Yup, you mentioned it.  I'll try to keep up!


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2005)

no worries, i'm the one whos stumblin out of the starting gate.  posting tomorrow promise.


----------



## ender_wiggin (May 24, 2005)

Ugh. Sorry for appearing to disappear. Truth is, I've been here all along, just for some reason I couldn't justify posting or something. I think what happened was the fastest games got in the way, and somehow Test of Time got blocked out of my thought. Won't happen again. IC post in a few moments.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

No worries Ender, hope everyone is still around.  Sorry about my lack of posting this past week, I have been hit by a nasty flu.  This Friday I will be travelling to Ontario to visit my grandparents.  I will probably be without net access for about 5 days.


----------

